
Verizon launches new 'unlimited' plan - kyloon
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/14/17463290/verizon-above-unlimited-plan-announced-price-details
======
ocdtrekkie
I still don't understand why we haven't disallowed the use of the term
"unlimited" in data plan marketing. As much as no sane person should ever pull
this many gigs on a cell phone line, any plan that has throttling isn't,
arguably, unlimited, and shouldn't be marketed as such.

